# AAM awards?



## macnas (22 Aug 2007)

It is about time that AAM starts to award its contributors. 

For example....
Poster of the year?    Name dropper of the year?     Most helpful contribution?   Least helpful one?   Most comical?   
                                                                    The list is endless?


----------



## foxylady (22 Aug 2007)

macnas said:


> It is about time that AAM starts to award its contributors.
> 
> For example....
> Poster of the year? Name dropper of the year? Most helpful contribution? Least helpful one? Most comical?
> The list is endless?


 

And who would be your nominees?


----------



## blueshoes (22 Aug 2007)

excellent idea macnas


----------



## casiopea (22 Aug 2007)

I think ClubMan would win every category


----------



## Caveat (22 Aug 2007)

casiopea said:


> I think ClubMan would win every category


 
What are you after - a shortcut to moderator status?


----------



## casiopea (22 Aug 2007)

LOL. I think its a quicker route to being banned or at least post deleted as not all categories are complementary!


----------



## ClubMan (22 Aug 2007)

macnas said:


> For example....
> Poster of the year?    Name dropper of the year?     Most helpful contribution?   Least helpful one?   Most comical?
> The list is endless?


Not it's not. What a rip-off claim!


----------



## Vanilla (23 Aug 2007)

I'd nominate Dr.Moriarty for true inventive wit and eloquence. 

ClubMan naturally for all around knowledge on just about everything.

CCovich for best supporting ClubMan.

Purple for being amusing.

ShootingStar for best newcomer.

Hmmm there's just too many to mention!


----------



## ninsaga (23 Aug 2007)

heinbloed - for his technical contributions in all things building & insulation related


----------



## Carpenter (23 Aug 2007)

Blushoes for most improved?  It's a long time since "jazzy number plates" (no offence intended)...


----------



## Sn@kebite (23 Aug 2007)

There are too many people on this forum to know who would win, because we havn't met everybody.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Aug 2007)

ninsaga said:


> heinbloed - for his technical contributions in all things building & insulation related


Will banned users be eligible?


----------



## DrMoriarty (23 Aug 2007)

Vanilla, for base flattery. 

And yes, blueshoes deserves some kind of award for good-humoured reaction to years-later slagging over the old 'jazzy number plates' thread.


----------



## ninsaga (23 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Will banned users be eligible?



ah sure why not...don't know what he got banned for but some of contributions were highly informative in that particual field. Gotta give merit to the good stuff also!


----------



## Jaid79 (24 Aug 2007)

Brendan is there likely to be an AAM awards.


----------



## ajapale (24 Aug 2007)

Jaid79 said:


> Brendan is there likely to be an AAM awards.


----------



## car (24 Aug 2007)

> 14. Please don't address specific queries directly to individual moderators or other contributors



I nominate ajapale for most fervorous moderator.


----------



## Jaid79 (25 Aug 2007)

What about the member with the most infractions, on that note how do you get banned and if you are why can you still post?

Jaid


----------



## casiopea (27 Aug 2007)

You cant post once you're banned.  They are possibly referring to posts before the banning.

I suppose you'd get banned for consistently breaking posting guidelines and being generally abusive - but I don't know the  case in question.


----------



## Jaid79 (27 Aug 2007)

casiopea said:


> You cant post once you're banned. They are possibly referring to posts before the banning.
> 
> I suppose you'd get banned for consistently breaking posting guidelines and being generally abusive - but I don't know the case in question.


 
Ahh your right, so what did sign get banned for she/he seemed to be pretty nice and helpful?

Hope I dont get banned for talking about this 

Jaid


----------



## bankrupt (27 Aug 2007)

I was wondering what had become of heinbloed, he was a mine of useful information, any chance of un-banning him?


----------



## Jaid79 (27 Aug 2007)

bankrupt said:


> I was wondering what had become of heinbloed, he was a mine of useful information, any chance of un-banning him?


 
He might not want to come back?

Jaid


----------



## Guest127 (29 Aug 2007)

Auto320. a voice of sanity on the overseas  property forum.


----------



## CCOVICH (29 Aug 2007)

cuchulainn said:


> Auto320. a voice of sanity on the overseas property forum.


 
Indeed.  I don't know if you are aware of this thread or not.


----------



## Purple (30 Aug 2007)

Thanks Vanilla, since I can't be constructive I try to make 'em smile, is that it?  ....  Or maybe I'm trying to  be constructive and make 'em laugh? 
Who knows?


----------



## shootingstar (31 Aug 2007)

Vanilla said:


> I'd nominate Dr.Moriarty for true inventive wit and eloquence.
> 
> ClubMan naturally for all around knowledge on just about everything.
> 
> ...



  yehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh go me go me....


----------



## Guest127 (31 Aug 2007)

CCOVICH said:


> Indeed. I don't know if you are aware of this thread or not.


 

Thanks CC. Saddened. Like losing a friend. He truly was a great poster and if anyone cared to listen his advice was sound as he had a great insight to foreign property investment. One poster who will  be sorely missed.


----------



## Graham_07 (31 Aug 2007)

Course if AAM awards were a consideration how about a Michelin like star ( just like the little gold ones we kids of the 60s used to get on our homework in baby infants )  
1 x * ( couldnt do star so asterix has to do ) for 500 posts
2 x * for 1000 posts
3 x * for 2000 posts 
Course that might just encourage people to flood AAM with silly posts, especially in "The Depths" ( that'd never happen, nah, no way )


----------



## Jock04 (31 Aug 2007)

Other boards have "stars" for post counts, and can disable sections of the board from being included in your post count.

I still think it leads to post-w**ring though.(as it's known elsewhere)

Also, no idea if this version of boards has that option anyway.


----------



## Vanilla (31 Aug 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> Vanilla, for base flattery.


 
Now, now Doc, don't be modest!


----------



## Vanilla (31 Aug 2007)

Purple said:


> Thanks Vanilla, since I can't be constructive I try to make 'em smile, is that it?  .... Or maybe I'm trying to be constructive and make 'em laugh?
> Who knows?


 
And stop fishing, Purple!


----------



## Vanilla (31 Aug 2007)

shootingstar said:


> yehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh go me go me....


 
Is that worth no slagging if Cork win against Kerry?


----------



## shootingstar (3 Sep 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Is that worth no slagging if Cork win against Kerry?



I cant be seen to "infect" posts Vanilla so we`ll have no further discussion on that topic!!!!!!!   (takes a dig at ClubMan for moaning at me for infecting posts in the past   )


----------



## ClubMan (3 Sep 2007)

Please create a separate _Shooting the Breeze _thread for the _GAA _banter if necessary rather than dragging other threads off topic with it.


----------



## Purple (3 Sep 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Please create a separate _Shooting the Breeze _thread for the _GAA _banter if necessary rather than dragging other threads off topic with it.


----------



## shootingstar (3 Sep 2007)

ya Vanilla..


----------



## Purple (3 Sep 2007)

Vanilla said:


> And stop fishing, Purple!



Dr M is the funniest poster on AAM, by a mile.


----------



## macnas (3 Sep 2007)

How about 3 categories. ? 

        Most entertaining contributor. Category A

        Most helpful contributor.                      B

        Best  ideas.                                C


How about accepting nominations from contributors with 20+ contributions?


----------



## casiopea (4 Sep 2007)

macnas said:


> How about accepting nominations from contributors with 20+ contributions?



To post in the depths you need to have had 50+ posts.  So I think you have to begin there.


----------



## Vanilla (4 Sep 2007)

Purple said:


> Dr M is the funniest poster on AAM, by a mile.


 
Agreed. That's why he's number one on the list. I even look at the computer/technical forum when I see he's posted.


----------



## Purple (5 Sep 2007)

Vanilla said:


> I even look at the computer/technical forum when I see he's posted.


Yea, well that's taking it a bit far to be honest...


----------



## Vanilla (6 Sep 2007)

LOL. Don't agree- now looking at the pensions forum would be taking it too far...


----------

